# Post your Babywearing Photos here! Pretty Please!



## Blucactus

I would LOOOOVE to see photos of mamas (dads too) wearing their babies, and get an idea of how diff people wear their kiddos & what kinds of slings people have- babies & young toddlers too. Post 'em here!







:


----------



## Aeress

let me see... ok.

my dd is now 2, so this was when she was a little one. one of the pics is of us at the renn faire in ny.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

a friend of the famiy made this ring sling. i also have a backpack and a maya ring sling.

I added a pic of the backpack. love the backpack now that she bigger!!! though she would rather walk!!!


----------



## North_Of_60

2 months old - http://www.pix8.net/pro/pic.php?u=163550GZ65&i=989843

6 months old - http://www.pix8.net/pro/pic.php?u=163550GZ65&i=989844


----------



## runes

Snuggling in the front carry-Mei Tai

Chillin' in the back carry-Mei Tai

Rear view-Mei Tai

Unfortunately, I don't have any shots with me wearing dd in my beautiful silk Zolo ring sling, or the gorgeous silk Mamma's Milk pouch.


----------



## marlee

Love all the pictures


----------



## Aletheia

Here's my 3 month old in our kangaroo korner fleece pouch.


----------



## Carley

We love our hotsling!

& I love wearing my baby!


----------



## TanyaS

1 month old in the Maya Wrap at the lake

2 yo dd on Daddy in the beautiful Mai Tei a friend made for me

2 month old in the Mai Tei (same one...it's reversible)


----------



## StacyL

Homemade silk sling


----------



## Enudely

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pi...?id=2098112054

I think you have to joing "image station" to view. It's free and they don't give your email out or send you spam


----------



## jandc_hammond

*http:http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ShowLetter.jpg* (1.5 months in the Hotsling)

*http:http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...7/DSCN1297.jpg* (1.5 months in the Moby))


----------



## ReuseCrafter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Homemade silk sling

Oooooohhhhhh pretty









I've been needing to take pics for DD's video montage(s) I'm working on for holiday gifts, so I'll snap those soon.


----------



## *andiflipping*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
1 month old in the Maya Wrap at the lake

2 yo dd on Daddy in the beautiful Mai Tei a friend made for me

2 month old in the Mai Tei (same one...it's reversible)

I am seeing cute longies


----------



## Enudely

Wow! I can't believe it, I have NO pictures of the hotsling! I guess I'm always wearing her when there's no one else around to hold her!


----------



## MrsMike

Here are some pics of my boy. So far, we only own one pouch (a Slingling) and an Ultimate Baby Wrap, which I have never used. I hope to add more pouches/slings/mei tei's to my collection soon!

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...n/DVC00165.jpg
Almost one month old.

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...n/IMG_0938.jpg
4 months old

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...n/IMG_0936.jpg
4 months old and practicing his new-found ability to stick out his tongue.


----------



## eepster

Here are DH and I wearing DS
http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p...1166078607.pbw
I'm wearing DS in a homemade chinese brocade RS in red.
DH is wearing DS in an OTSBH.


----------



## krisw

http://static.flickr.com/99/30063724...ae691c.jpg?v=0


----------



## MelanieMC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aletheia* 
Here's my 3 month old in our kangaroo korner fleece pouch.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jandc_hammond* 
*http:http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ShowLetter.jpg* (1.5 months in the Hotsling)

*http:http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...7/DSCN1297.jpg* (1.5 months in the Moby))


Those look like some super-comfy babies!


----------



## vermontgirl

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o.../familypic.jpg Thanksgiving day

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...ervale8wks.jpg In the summer

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...us/coldday.jpg By the lake

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...rvestsling.jpg With daddy

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...standmama2.jpg Asleep in sling

These are all sling pics. Maybe later I will post a mei tai picture.


----------



## *guest

With daddy in the OTSBH

nursing in the OTSBH

trying out the moby for the first time


----------



## luv my lil pearl

Hopefully this will work...Anyway, this my 1st attempt to sew a sling...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...aandCheryl.jpg


----------



## LeslieB

I have a pic in my siggy. I'll try post a few later if I remember.


----------



## huggerwocky

Dad wearing his newborn daughter in a kangaroo Korner adjustable fleece pouch

( looks a little funky because she fell asleep tummy to tummy and that's the best cradle he could do from that starting position)


----------



## huggerwocky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv my lil pearl* 
Hopefully this will work...Anyway, this my 1st attempt to sew a sling...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...aandCheryl.jpg

gorgeous colour on you 2! Your Baby looks a little confused though


----------



## huggerwocky

Quote:


Originally Posted by **andiflipping** 
I am seeing cute longies









Am I stalking you or what? I always see you posting about longies and crankypants...


----------



## huggerwocky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Here are DH and I wearing DS
http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p...1166078607.pbw
I'm wearing DS in a homemade chinese brocade RS in red.
DH is wearing DS in an OTSBH.


Is your baby eating its toes there? laughup


----------



## User101

Moved to Babywearing


----------



## luv my lil pearl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky* 
gorgeous colour on you 2! Your Baby looks a little confused though


















Yeah, she does doesn't she!! She's actually an experienced sling "rider" -- before I made this pouch, she had been riding around in my OTSBH -- so the sling wasn't what was confusing her...it was probably that she was at Gramma and Grampa's house w/ lots of new faces!!


----------



## luv my lil pearl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeslieB* 
I have a pic in my siggy. I'll try post a few later if I remember.

What a great picture of you two...I love your jacket with the opening!


----------



## Blucactus

Wow guys, great response. I have so enjoyed looking at all the cozy babies in their hammocks!! Keep them coming!


----------



## snowbunny

I love all these happy sweet babies being worn.

Here are our pics.

In a Mei Tai I made:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...mot/JenMT2.jpg

Going Hiking:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...10159F11DB.jpg

At a harvest festival when he was a newborn:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...ndsolasweb.jpg


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky* 
Is your baby eating its toes there? laughup

In the first one he is chewing on one of his t-shirts (t-shirts are his favorite teething rings) but in the others he had dropped the t-shirt and moved on to his toes







.

Here's another pic http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...r/DSC_0205.jpg I'm sewing the lining for the red brocade sling while wearing DS in the OTSBH. Don't worry the camera angle made DS's head look much closer to the sewing than it really was.


----------



## madmacksmommy

Here are a few of me and dd2. I have a ring-sling that a friend made for me! We love it!!

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d6...1/DSCF4814.jpg (DD1 , DD2 and I at the park)

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d6...1/DSCF4812.jpg (At the park on a windy day!)

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d6...1/DSCF4519.jpg (Not a good quality pic)

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d6...1/DSCF3888.jpg (On our Disney cruise! The sling was a lifesaver!!)


----------



## mom2bMN

I just put together a bunch of our babywearing pictures in one album on our on-line photo album. You're welcome to check them out.

There are LOTS of pics of my husband wearing our son, in several different carriers.

I also captioned the pictures with the type and brand of each carrier.

We'll be getting a Mei Tai soon, so I'll post more then!

http://picasaweb.google.com/proudfol...ringCollection


----------



## ohiomommy1122

Here is DD at 13 weeks old in hotsling

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i8...weeks006-1.jpg

At the apple orchard in my moby w/ a blanket around the outside you cant really see DD but shes there
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i8...ber2006239.jpg

At my sons B day party in my wisewoman ( i hate that sling)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i8...thb-day140.jpg


----------



## pfamilygal

I have a ridiculous amount of babywearing photos.

Storchenwiege:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...laszoo2004.jpg

Didymos:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...l/pfamily7.jpg
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...l/other120.jpg

Faux ergo:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3.../newcam007.jpg

Bara Barn:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...inpatch054.jpg

Funky Giraffe Ring Sling:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...l/other048.jpg

Hotsling:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...lygal/zoo1.jpg

WAHM made mei tai (two at once):
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...picture041.jpg

WAHM made ring sling (5 days old!):
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...2006b004-1.jpg

Freehand mei tai:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...06_0609019.jpg
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...rch2006023.jpg (one week before delivering an 8 lb 3 oz baby!)
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3.../abbymommy.jpg (16 wks pg)

Boopa pouch/ WAHM ring sling:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...06_0521003.jpg

MamaKangaroo/Freehand:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3.../maytwo029.jpg
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3.../maytwo032.jpg

Fleece Hotsling:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...gal/may137.jpg

Boopa pouch (3 days old!):
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...ril2006016.jpg

I'd like to point out that I do not still own all these slings. (Though I do have a pretty ridiculous stash. But I need 20+ slings, right?) I need pics of the sweet Ethiopian paneled mei tai I made and the KC Chiefs buckle tai I made.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

This is such a fun idea! Here are my bw photos. Nnot too many, the wrap and the sling I made ans the ergo I bought







The LandsEnd bag was just for kicks. He kept crawling up into it, so I thought we'd go for a ride!


----------



## Jilian

These pictures are so cute! I love seeing all the different types of slings/carriers in action!


----------



## Enudely

Are you guys able to see mine? I've had some trouble with the Image Station thing. I'm not really sure if you need to sign in w/ image station or not to view. If you click on my sig, there's an album called "babywearing..." let me know! thanks!


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enudely* 
Are you guys able to see mine?

I could see them. Your dd is so precious! Those big eyes! Too cute


----------



## guest9921

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...rffs/bjorn.jpg
6m in Bjorn.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1.../bjornwalk.jpg
6m in bjorn with Papa.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1.../babybjorn.jpg
6m looking lovely.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...ffs/meitai.jpg
New Mei Tai!!! 15m.
I made a thread about it - am very excited.


----------



## New Mexico Beach

Here is my dh wearing our 2nd in a ring sling at about a year old: http://www.sling-a-baby.info/pink_tropical_sling.JPG

Me wearing our second in a pouch at about 3yo: http://www.sling-a-baby.info/floral_...ible_pouch.JPG

Here is me wearing our third in a pouch sling, at about 6mos old: http://www.sling-a-baby.info/henna_pouch_smaller.jpg

Dh wearing our third in a mei tai: http://www.sling-a-baby.info/carrier_ben_sleeping.jpg


----------



## clane

In Bjorn

In WAHM sling She custom-made it for a baby gift to us.







: We get asked about it almost every time we go out.


----------



## Snowdrift

http://homepage.mac.com/haliczer/PhotoAlbum18.html

I'll post some more conventional pics at some point, but here's our renfest babywearing experience. It had to match the plaids and my neutral wrap was a couple days late coming through and I had just a spare yard of tartan.

Caution! DO not try what we did at home!
I ripped my spare fabric in half, "sewed" it together with diaper pins--we had just moved and I couldn't find the cord to my sewing machine or a hand-sewing needle--and learned, or rather intuited, the kangaroo carry. Despite being at least a foot too narrow and only maybe three yards long, my improvised wrap worked well. I was careful to check for pressure points and to not really go hands-free since the carrier was so makeshift, but with those precautions it was great!


----------



## *andiflipping*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clane* 
In Bjorn

In WAHM sling She custom-made it for a baby gift to us.







: We get asked about it almost every time we go out.

your sling and your dc are beautiful


----------



## samantha546

Here's me and my peanut!! Oh, I sure love babywearing









http://www.twohipmoms.com/images/shay_n_mom.gif


----------



## heatherRN

Thanks mamas for photobucket, saw a bunch of you use it and signed up, I have been using kodakgallery, but is is kind of a hassle to share...
Here is my ds yawning in the fleece hotsling, it is so yummy! I need to get some pics in my Mei Tai and Patapum too.
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...N/100_0525.jpg


----------



## atpeace

Fantabulous pictures everyone, you've all inspired me to get over my babywearing challenges and give it all another go. Here's a picture of Miriam and I with a wrap I "made" (just a looong piece of green cotton I got from the discount bin at a fabric store...no sewing required!), taken today. I'll post more babywearing pics on our site later.

Keep them coming, you ladies give me so many good ideas!


----------



## saritasmile

Everyones pictures are so cute!! Here are 2 of me and dp wearing ds and 2 of me wearing dd (6 weeks) and a friends ds. dp's pouch is a little too big but still a cute picture.







I'm so excited to share!!


----------



## MamaSpruce

Here are some of my favorites

back-packing with the mei-tei, 3 mos
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...e/DSC00734.jpg

first baseball game, in the mei-tei, 6 mos
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...e/IMG_0041.jpg

on the carousel in the ergo! 6 mos
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...e/IMG_0006.jpg

nursing in the ergo, 9 mos
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...e/IMG_0105.jpg

I still wear him a lot at 21 mos, but no pictures!


----------



## chainedangel

Here's me and dd in the pouch I made the other day. I'm trying to get someone to take pix of her in the sling and my wraps.
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...amaZo-Jane.jpg


----------



## chainedangel

Here's the rest of em! DS took the pics of me w/ dd. Good shot for 9, eh? I have 2 red wraps exactly the same. Thinking of cuting one into straps to add to the black to make a mei tai or podeagi.

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r.../WhiteWrap.jpg
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...el/RedWrap.jpg
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...dRingSling.jpg
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...testspouch.jpg

BTW- these are all homemade by me. No I do not make to sell. I haven't even finished the tail of my sling, yet and it's over a year old!


----------



## emcare

This is happy Anna.
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...e/DCAM0074.jpg

This is sad Anna because Daddy came home and took her picture instead of picking her up right away.
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...e/DCAM0075.jpg


----------



## luv my lil pearl

I just finished this mei tai. I got this pretty brocade for a steal! $2 / yd!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...4/DSCF3090.jpg


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv my lil pearl* 
I just finished this mei tai. I got this pretty brocade for a steal! *$2 / yd!!*
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...4/DSCF3090.jpg









That's nice fabric for $2, heck that's nice fabric at any price.


----------



## mothragirl

there is a link in my sig nak


----------



## thismama

Me wearing my almost 2 year old (in my jammies - I was trying to put her to sleep while getting stuff done around the house!):

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...0/Image045.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...MayaonBack.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...0/Image034.jpg

My daughter wearing her baby:

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...earingbabe.jpg


----------



## thismama

I've looked at *all* these pictures. They're great! And I love all the different carriers.


----------



## broodymama

My first babywearing experience.







I was pregnant with DS and yep, that's a cat.

At the beach with DS in the Wise Woman sling. He was 10 months old, we were waiting to see DH's sub go by.

Yellowstone National Park, 12 month old DS in the Freehand MT.

This one is one of my faves, on the ferry to Seattle.

Hiking in the Olympic Mountains, 19 month old DS in the onbu with me 7 months pregnant.

Hiking at Mt Rainier, 6 day old DD in the Hotsling. No, I wasn't crazy, it was 96 degrees outside at home and hotter than that in our unairconditioned house so it felt better to be hiking in the mountains!









Hiking in the Olympics again, just me, 2 year old DS and 2 month old DD this time.

As you can tell, I love my MT and onbu!


----------



## luv my lil pearl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
I've looked at *all* these pictures. They're great! And I love all the different carriers.









:
Great idea Blucactus (Bethany) for posting this thread! I love seeing all of our beautiful happy babies!


----------



## mimid

Trying out the new Yamo


----------



## ledzepplon

Here's my fav babywearing pic of me and my daughter.


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimid* 
Trying out the new Yamo

Have you by any chance figured out a way to wear all 3 DDs at the same time? It would be really cool if you can.


----------



## mimid

I've thought about it, but it would also be way too heavy for my still-hurting triplet preganacy knees. It was hard holding all three for that pic!


----------



## ColoradoMama

What a great thread! I love all the pictures. I have tons of babywearing pictures, but not that many that I could access by computer! I don't think I have any babywearing pics developed yet of the newest rider! I'll have to add some when I get them developed! Here's what I have!

ds1 with dh at Ripley's when he was four months old (he's five now!)http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...y152002053.jpg
This one is of my beautiful niece with ds1 - same trip http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...y152002063.jpg
Me snuggling with ds1 when he was about 8 months old http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...g172002111.jpg
ds1 and dh in the mountains when he was 8 months old - ds is in the OTSBH http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...g172002120.jpg
Me and dd1 when she was almost three http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...g172002124.jpg
This is the only picture I could find on the computer of dd2 in the sling. She was a month old at ds1's second birthday party. http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...323-R1-10A.jpg
All of the pictures except the on where ds is in the OTSBH - the kids are in my two Slingeeze slings - that I don't have anymore! I liked them, but they both wore out and had to be replaced.


----------



## Baby Makes 4

Here are a few recent ones:

Me holding Logan in the Ergo

My 64 pound son carrying his 32 pound brother in the Ergo!


----------



## Enudely

thanks for this thread! I love it!


----------



## Blucactus

You're welcome. I LOVE it too! hehe.


----------



## Hazelnut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saritasmile* 
Everyones pictures are so cute!! Here are 2 of me and dp wearing ds and 2 of me wearing dd (6 weeks) and a friends ds. dp's pouch is a little too big but still a cute picture.







I'm so excited to share!!


coolest slings ever!! Did you make those? Where did you get them?


----------



## ColoradoMama

Well, I wore ds2 around the aquarium all day in my Rockin' Baby sling, and I made dh take two pictures so I could post them here!







Now, we just have to figure out how to download them off the phone!


----------



## LeslieB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimid* 
Trying out the new Yamo

That's awesome!!


----------



## ColoradoMama

Okay, this isn't from the Aquarium, but I got some pictures out today from Halloween and I've got a picture of my newest in the Rockin' Baby sling.
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...-R1-016-6A.jpg


----------



## CandaceRae

kidspiration ,

I love your birthday montage to your daughter. Israel's version of Somewhere over the Rainbow is one of my most favorite songs. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## roomformore

The first pic is my partner and our 4 week old daughter. We scored our "original" snugli at the thrift store for around $6.
Second pic is Sacha snoozing in the pouch.

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j1...y/DSCF2318.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j1...2Image0102.jpg


----------



## luvmy2grls

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73...y/IMG_3854.jpg
Fiona and I in the mei tai I just sold
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73...y/IMG_2948.jpg
Fiona all wraped up in one of our many wraps
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73...y/IMG_2494.jpg
another wrap pic from the summer
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73...y/IMG_0810.jpg
my very first wrap.


----------



## luvmy2grls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
Okay, this isn't from the Aquarium, but I got some pictures out today from Halloween and I've got a picture of my newest in the Rockin' Baby sling.
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...-R1-016-6A.jpg

lol my baby was the same thing for halloween!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters

*http://www.frombumps2babes.co.uk/forums/vbimghost.php?do=displayimg&imgid=315http://www.frombumps2babes.co.uk/for...f98ce5ff43.jpg

me with my dd chloe and my dd caitlin (in carrier)*


----------



## DebHibb

Okay, I've jumped on the babywearing bandwagon.







Better late than never. Collin in his new Beco, squinting for the camera:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...z/DSC00687.jpg


----------



## blizzard77

DS in a Close2Me Mei Tai:
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l8...7/100_1558.jpg

DH wearing DD in a Timbuktu Hoppediz (multi-tasking!!!):
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l8...7/100_1712.jpg

Other DS in a Close2Me gauze wrap:
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l8...arry3years.jpg

Not a BW pic, but so cute anyhow...DD in the Timbuktu made into a hammock:
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l8...7/100_1465.jpg


----------



## tanjarine

my youngest in the sling and in the mei tai









http://www.sewfunky.ca/slings/sewfun...eslingback.jpg

http://www.sewfunky.ca/slings/matroyshkameitaiside.jpg


----------



## luvmy2grls

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73...y/IMG_4015.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73...y/IMG_4024.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73...y/IMG_4028.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73...y/IMG_4022.jpg

some more recent ones.


----------



## cece

So fun! I love all the pics, here are a few of our latest pics:

Laguna Beach
With Daddy shopping
Hiking day after Christmas
my friend, taking a break while hiking
Pacific Beach fun day!
And, the hotsling hits the beach too.
And, lastly just cause I'm missing my hair today...

Ack I forgot your username, but the mama whose pics were bjorn, bjorn, bjorn, mei tai- your mei tai is beautiful! Also, someone who made their mei tai, that was gorgeous too. (need to go to sleep) I love seeing everyone's pics!


----------



## StacyL

One more in my favorite

Hotsling


----------



## TattooedMama

I love looking at all these pictures! All my babywearing photos with my first 2 dc are not digital so these are all of ds #3.

Here's my dh wearing a fleece pouch at 2 weeks:
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...a/100_0278.jpg
Close up of the baby:
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...a/100_0276.jpg

Here's me with the Moby at about 3 weeks:
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...a/100_0275.jpg

This is a fleece pouch my mom made me at 5 weeks:
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...a/100_0389.jpg


----------



## UmmBnB

This is B1 holding B2 in his kid sling a couple hours after she was born. Is that a proud big brother smile or what!

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f5...1203_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## katiedidbug

Here is a mei tei I finished making today:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...Atticus223.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...Atticus221.jpg


----------



## bornbythesea

Here is DH with DS at a couple of weeks, we call this sling the "white wizzard" it puts him to sleep every time. http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobend/...7594051091448/
Here is DS and I just waiting for the muni. He was 6 months, and we loved our moby at that time. http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobend/...7594051091448/
Here is our ring sling at 9 months http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobend/...7594051091448/
Now he is 12 months, and we live in our Ergo.


----------



## Mamatolea

Just born 2 weeks, 2 days ago and already being worn!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...9/100_1258.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...9/100_1264.jpg


----------



## Jude-a-buddies-mom

Wow too many adorable pictures on here to comment on each one!

Here's some of ours.

I love this one.
Here's another
Just last week


----------



## cece

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmBnB* 
This is B1 holding B2 in his kid sling a couple hours after she was born. Is that a proud big brother smile or what!

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f5...1203_0_ALB.jpg

I just melted! That is the sweetest picture, what a framer


----------



## Bixby

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery....9&gid=16284406


----------



## papercranegirl

here is my oldest wearing the baby in the NG Ergo
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/202/4...b4051eac_m.jpg


----------



## hubris

Babywearing collage featuring yours truly wearing DS2 in a variety of carriers. There's one shot of DH, one cropped double-kiddo shot (nephew on front, DS2 on back), and one of DS1 with his mini Maya.


----------



## Juvysen

http://66.24.21.51:8080/pictures//ou.../ithaca003.jpg


----------



## Jude-a-buddies-mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
http://66.24.21.51:8080/pictures//ou.../ithaca003.jpg

Very pretty print on the ring sling and precious baby but I want to be where you are at in that picture, looks beautiful!


----------



## Harmony96

Watch my baby grow up in carriers. lol

Here she is in my homemade mei tai, at 6-ish weeks I think?
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...dreameitai.jpg
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...iainmeitai.jpg

About 3.5 months in a back carry (back wrap cross carry) in a wrap:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1.../bymyself1.jpg

A tiny bit bigger in a homemade pouch:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...withbabysm.jpg

And at 4.5 months in a wrap (back strap carry w/ tibetan finish):
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...pfrontview.jpg


----------



## AKmoose

The only pics I can find are:
1. me at 32 wks pg carrying dd2 (age 3) in an Octi Mei Tai (which I love!! it's made from an Inca Storch...)
2. my girls using their 2nd Womb doll sling
Go here to see!


----------



## MamaChameleon

ooh i love all these beautiful babywearin' pics!!

i'm not on my home pc right now, and this is the only one i have in my photobucket album:

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j1...gardens053.jpg

dh wearing 2 yr old ds-he _loves_ the backpack (great view!) and we do, too (don't have to chase him!







)


----------



## Sonneva

Wrapping momma's:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3200/...0197219a_b.jpg

In the Baby Buddha:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3074/...587e7271_b.jpg

Ergo:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/...40e456db_b.jpg

Daddy Wrapping:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3181/...6cc595dd_b.jpg


----------



## tarajean56

I love the pics!

Here's mine:
DS at 7 months in a SPOC on my back

DS in a pouch with DH

DS in a SPOC, front carry

DD in my solarveil ring sling on the boat

DD in mei tai on my back at 4 weeks

I love this picture of my sister wearing DD at sunset


----------



## HybridVigor

If you have facebook, you can see my album dedicated to BWing here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...52&id=67900717


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

I have a few purdy picks my mom sent me today of my carriers, I'm so excited!
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/l...ragonfly-1.jpg
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/l...seabeach-1.jpg
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/l...MT/flame-1.jpg
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/l...utterfly-1.jpg


----------



## celynen

My babywearing DH









http://tinyurl.com/5fdm4h
http://tinyurl.com/6ojss3

Me:
http://tinyurl.com/5htkgh


----------

